# Myth? Pupping bladder & holding it



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

first "a load of crap" are there other words that could be used to better define your argument in a way that more people will listen to and will not be so off putting... honestly use your words.... 

second I will agree with most of what you said... no a puppy can't hold it for 8 or 10 hours but yes they can hold it for an hour or two ... and they just don't understand why they should hold it to go outside... so yes I will agree with that... and the can't hold it but for a few seconds is because they won't hold it because they don't understand so yes I am there with you.... 

however, having said that we know that a puppies bladder is not fully developed until 5 mos. so people have expectations that are unrealistic for young pups... and simply because a pup can hold it while they are slieeping doesnt mean they can hold it for the same length of time when awake.... like people 

so I agree with most of what you say but think you might get a bit further if you can reword how you say it. 
s


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't imagine someone taking "load of crap" personally.. Some might be very anti-confrontational, even more so for woman than men. Anyway.. maybe it makes a good phrase when dealing with potty training?


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Much of what you say is accurate. The one thing I would like to point out is that there is a difference between a sleeping dog in a crate holding its pee and an active playing puppy whose bladder is being bounced around. I will have to think about this further before responding any more because my puppy just ate so she has a load of crap to eliminate


----------



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

I am picking up my pup from the breeder next Fri. He will be 7 weeks old. The breeder told me at night he should be able to hold it 5-6 hours in it's crate. I have a hard time believing that since everywhere I read it says 2-3 hours max! I agree that what you are saying sounds pretty logical...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Need to remember that the reason why a puppy is able to hold longer while crated is because they are being forced to sleep or lay quietly. Their body functions are slowed down. 

When a puppy is awake and active (running around the house), they are going to have to go outside for potty a lot more often. 

^ I never crated, but while my dog was on the move during the day, he had to go outside every half hour or so to prevent accidents. He came home potty trained, the day after he came home he was scratching at the door to go outside - But knowing he had to go outside was not the same as being able to hold it. His entire body was the same size as his head right now, not much room for storage...

While he was going outside every half hour or so, he was fine sleeping at night. By the time he was about 3 months old, he was going 6 or 7 hours between outings. That was sleeping on my bed or under the bed with his big brother.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Almanac said:


> I can't imagine someone taking "load of crap" personally.. Some might be very anti-confrontational, even more so for woman than men. Anyway.. maybe it makes a good phrase when dealing with potty training?


Guess this just goes to prove your personality. I was put off by your language, way too strong for what you meant to say. On the GRF we try to speak with more finesse than you seem to exhibit in your posts.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

SLEEPING puppies can hold it- but when the metabolism is going, not so much...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Ian'sgran said:


> Guess this just goes to prove your personality. I was put off by your language, way too strong for what you meant to say. On the GRF we try to speak with more finesse than you seem to exhibit in your posts.



I always tell my students that when they use language like the above used it shows a limited vocabulary and a certain inability to describe their feelings without the profanity. While the word is not as bad as some the same thing could have been said in a better way. It's the Professor in me I guess. 
s


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Clearly you've never potty trained a child ;-)
Anyone who has, has seen their little one running & playing then suddenly sound the alarm, "I need to pee!"...and then the cherub pees in the middle of the playground...

Same principle with puppies...the signal that tells the brain "I calculate that I have 4 minutes to tell the human with the thumbs to open the door before urine dribbles down my leg.." is not significanlty developed until 5 months.

If you take your puppy out every 1/2 hour or he is in a small confined space and his bodily functions are slowed and he 'never has an accident' - then you are trained...but I dare say your puppy's bladder is not.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My dearly departed mother barely graduated from high school and used to say the same thing....She would tell us you know you are winning an argument when the other person raises their voice or curses. 



Shalva said:


> I always tell my students that when they use language like the above used it shows a limited vocabulary and a certain inability to describe their feelings without the profanity. While the word is not as bad as some the same thing could have been said in a better way. It's the Professor in me I guess.
> s


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Umm..well then.. Kinda harsh. Most young pups need to go pee often.. Just like kids..


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

oh boy.....sinc when did the GRF become a language lesson? He was using the comment in a funny way....and not saying it to someone in particular. Lighten up people!!

I do agree our pups can hold it in longer when they are crated, but also feel it has something to do with a resting dog. I do think they can hold it for longer than it seems at times, but just dont understand the NEED to hold it in.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> but just dont understand the NEED to hold it in.


Probably because the owners are at work or school during the day and don't have a wonderful situation/petsitter (like me). 

The concern I have when I hear about all of these people getting their puppies to hold their pee for X amount of hours... doesn't that cause urinary tract or kidney infections for the pups? It can't be healthy or natural for an animal to not go to the bathroom during the whole day.... especially a young animal.


----------

